

GoDaddy Revamp - cmalpeli
http://www.godaddy.com/

======
cmalpeli
From their CEO:

It's not often that a company such as GoDaddy, with our scale and steady
growth, can pause to look critically at the market, the technology landscape,
and the services we provide.

Today, GoDaddy is the world's largest web host and domain provider — and sites
registered or hosted with us make up a massive portion of what we know as the
Internet today. That statement, however, says little about who you are, our
customers, or how we can serve you best. So earlier this year we embarked on
an effort to learn more about you, what makes you so incredibly unique, and
the values you all have in common. In the process, we learned an equal amount
about ourselves, and we're making changes to reflect that new clarity.

One of the clearest lessons we've learned is that the one word to describe you
best is 'courageous.' You go after what you really love, you chart your own
course, and you create something (often from nothing) that usually makes the
world a better place. Whether it's a neighborhood pizza shop, an organization
to help those in need, or a company poised to launch a new industry, you
believe where others don't. You have the guts to strike out on your own to
make your dreams — however bold or humble — a reality. That's courage, and
it's worth every ounce of support we can give.

We've always been there to help you succeed, and we're making it even easier
now with tools better sharpened to your needs. When you next visit us at
GoDaddy.com you'll notice that we've streamlined the site, making everything
from domain search to checkout easier and more intuitive. We've also made
improvements in our most popular products like Website Builder, Outright
bookkeeping, and hosting services that will make it easier for you to polish
your digital identity, connect with social media and even manage the paperwork
for your venture.

We take great pride in our world-class customer care and, as we continue to
refine our products, you'll always be able to pick up the phone and talk to
someone 24/7 right here in our office — just call 480-505-8821.

The improvements we made today are just a start — so come look around, use our
new products, and then share your thoughts with me at
blake.irving@godaddy.com. If you have a few moments to spare, your feedback is
the best way I know to help us serve you better.

------
jchung
I wonder who their marketing consultants were.

